

Facebook To Launch Friend Grouping. Competition Can Suck. - augy
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/29/facebook-to-launch-friend-grouping/

======
Harj
"Facebook is just as likely to compete with you as pay a few bucks and just
buy you"

facebook is still at the size where they can churn out code and features
quickly. i'd be surprised if they purchase many third party apps while they're
in that position.

------
amichail
Here's a different sort of friends app that you might find interesting:

<http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=5469363031>

Find out what your friends have told everyone you are good at and track your
public expertise rankings.

In turn, increase your karma by telling everyone about your friends.

Discover experts on Facebook.

~~~
Tichy
I hate it that all links to facebook arrive at a login screen. I don't want to
login just to see what that app is all about.

Facebook - nah...

~~~
natrius
This isn't a function of the platform itself, it's just an annoying thing that
most of the app developers do. You don't have to require a login, let alone
require the user to add your app, just to show a canvas page that says what
your app is all about.

